# My foster son shooting a firearm for the FIRST TIME in his life



## The91Bravo (May 29, 2011)

I took my Foster son Josh shooting for the first time ever. and He shot my SIG P250, and the all new FNP-45 Tactical.

Here he is:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVTac98xyXs


----------



## Manolito (May 29, 2011)

That is quite a smile you put on his face Dad.


----------



## The91Bravo (May 29, 2011)

And I tell you what.  He's a natural.  And that smile was great.


----------

